# What Do You Listen To While Reading?



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

This isn't Kindle-specific, but what do you like to listen to while you read? I get distracted easily and if I can't have total silence I like to listen to Darwin Chamber's 3D nature recordings. I was listening to his Thunderstorm Environment the other night and it really added to the desert battle I was reading in Attanasio's _Radix_.

He also has whale recordings, night-time forest and ocean surf.


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

BB King's Bluesville, I listen to it any time I'm not listening to an audiobook or watching TV. If I'm doing stuff around the house, I keep it pretty loud, but when I read, it keep it low so it is more mood/background. Best Station Ever IMO. Jeni


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

None!  I get distracted with noise and can't focus on what I'm reading.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a cracking fireplace....

But it is on Blu-ray! (HA-HA!)

Still nice background and sometimes with some soft jazz.

In bed I listen to some very soft classical, it is on a timer so I just go to sleep when ready and it shuts off

EL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Soft jazz and classical. Once it warms up it will be birds singing, love to lay in my hammock and read.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Deep, resonant, cat purrs.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

kari said:


> None! I get distracted with noise and can't focus on what I'm reading.


Agree agree. I get distracted by the slightest of things!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I listen to Christian rock...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.lifescapesmusic.com/detail.aspx?ID=64&CategoryID=16










I have several CDs from here. This one is my favorite. Very relaxing.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

during the day i listen to my zune on random with my qc2's mostly rock an techno its odd that it don't distract me. at night i read in silence.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> None! I get distracted with noise and can't focus on what I'm reading.


Same


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Lately nothing but I used to always listen to Pat Benetar's Best Shots when I was reading my Dean Koontz books.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nope, I can't. Too distracting.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I sometimes listen to some of my more mellow music...Sting or Sarah.  I do need background noise while reading though...Mom133d and I used to read in a busy bar almost every night.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Although I do love music, I usually don't listen to any music while reading.  When I have the option for silence......I love the natural sound of busy springtime birds.  At night, I enjoy the complete calm of everyone sleeping soundly while I'm up reading....aaah!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

kari said:


> None! I get distracted with noise and can't focus on what I'm reading.


Me too. I've tried and I end up not enjoying either the music or the book.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jack Johnson. I have three of his albums on my kindle:
He music is to laid back and reminds of the islands. You may recognize him as the guy that did "Upside Down" for the Curious George Movie a couple of years ago.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Jack Johnson!  He's one of my favorites.  But I don't listen to his music when I read.   I also love love love Jason Mraz.  Any other Mraz fans here??

I love music -- that could be a whole thread of it's own.  I just don't mix it with reading. lol


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kari said:


> I love Jack Johnson! He's one of my favorites. But I don't listen to his music when I read.  I also love love love Jason Mraz. Any other Mraz fans here??
> 
> I love music -- that could be a whole thread of it's own. I just don't mix it with reading. lol


I have some Mraz on my iTunes  I saw him live once when he opened for Alanis during her Jagged Little Pill Acoustic Tour, and his voice is incredible. The recordings don't do it justice.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Britt said:


> I have some Mraz on my iTunes  I saw him live once when he opened for Alanis during her Jagged Little Pill Acoustic Tour, and his voice is incredible. The recordings don't do it justice.


He's much better live! His live CDs are my favorite for sure.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Deep, resonant, cat purrs.


My favorite reading music...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

XM 60's, 70's or The Message
the TV
the dog snoring
the hubby snoring
the swimming pool fountain (when I read outside)
the crickets
nothing


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have two small high spirited kids, so I grab silence every chance I can get it.


----------

